
GitHub will render out-of-tree commits - LiveTheDream
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/b4061a10fc29010a610ff2b5b20160d7335e69bf
======
detaro
Because they are in-tree, because a Github repo and its forks are the same
repo underneath.

~~~
gus_massa
I think this behavior is ok with commits that are in branches and with commits
that were in branches that were force-updated (for a rebase, or a fix, or
whatever reason). It keeps available the links to old version of a PR or
something. (I sometimes do that. "The [first commit](link) does this, and the
[second commit](link) does that." It's nice to be able to use the link after a
few iterations of the PR.)

I'm not 100% sure if this behavior is fine for commits in PR that never were
merged by the project. I guess it's an unavoidable bug/feature.

I don't like that this is posible with a commit that was never seen by the
maintainer/developers/whatever of the project.

Technical question: Since all repositories are derived from the empty
repository, then it is posible combine any user with any commit in GitHub? (To
make it more believable it's probably better to use the same language of the
project.)

~~~
duskwuff
> Since all repositories are derived from the empty repository, then it is
> posible combine any user with any commit in GitHub?

No. This trick only works with repositories that have an explicit
"relationship" in the Github UI as the result of forking operations performed
from the web interface.

